# Prayers For One of Our Own



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Terrible news. Thank you for letting us know and sending positive thoughts their way.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh no. Sending prayers.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

How very awful. My thoughts and prayers are with everyone affected.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with them
Dreamcatcher - thank you for sharing this with us, could you please update us if you hear anything new?


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh no  I hope all people and animals are safe.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How terrible, having seen the devastation even a small one that came through our yard did, I can only imagine the damage a big one has done. Prayers that there was no loss or injury of people or animals. Please keep us updated if there is any news.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh no! I hope everyone's ok. praying for the best outcome, and waiting anxiously for news.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Sad to hear. The stuff can be replaced, hope they are okay.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have not heard of any injuries to humans on their property, just loss of houses, fences and possibly injuries to some of the horses. Debris all over the pastures, so this will be a long, tough clean up. The tornadoes down in that area were responsible for 2 deaths, but not in their county. There was a post that they have lost everything material, except the clothes on their backs. At this point, that's all I have.


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

They are in my thoughts and prayers. Very scary. How awful to lose everything in an instant.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

How tragic. We will be praying for them.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

How horrible  They are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know DreamCatcher.

Do you know if Cherie made the FB post herself, or if someone else posted it?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Her friends and family members have posted, asking for prayers and friends posted that she and her husband were staying with them for now. I suspect the internet is the last thing they're thinking of right about now.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

How terrifying :sad: I hope everyone is ok. Thank you for keeping everyone posted @Dreamcatcher Arabians


----------



## my horse (May 23, 2013)

I will be praying for them.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

I am appalled to hear this news. They are in my thoughts.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Hoping they and their animals are ok! My thoughts are with them.


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

That's HORRIFYING!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Prayers to Cheri and her family.

I hate tornadoes. Scare the poop out of me.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Prayers for Cherie...


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh no! I hope all of her family and horses are alright. Prayers for them all.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Sending thoughts and prayers to Cheri and family. Any way we here can help?


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh no, that is so sad. Do they have a fund or anything set up to accept donations?


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Will keep Cherie and her family in my thoughts and Prayers.....


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Keeping her, and her loved ones in my thoughts.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It doesn't seem "real" when you see it on TV. I was watching a video on Facebook the other day and thinking how "cool" it was that the weather could do something like that but then when you hear that it happened to someone you know then it becomes real. I hope everyone in her family is ok and that they can rebuild quickly. Prayers.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Sending thoughts and prayers to Cheri and family. Any way we here can help?





Jan1975 said:


> Oh no, that is so sad. Do they have a fund or anything set up to accept donations?





DimSum said:


> Keeping her, and her loved ones in my thoughts.


I think at this point, anyone who is fairly local and willing to help with clean up is what they need most. 

There's no fund, and I don't know if there will be or if Cherie and her family would even consider accepting such a thing. Us Okies are pretty proud folks. I did ask if they were insured, and the structures are. 

The sad news is, they have a few of their horses up at OSU and several others at other vets. I am thinking that this could be a real rough patch for them. 

To know that people on the forum are praying and supporting them will mean a whole lot, and I've asked friends and family to let them know that they are being thought of, a lot.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Praying for them. Thank you for the updates, DA.


----------



## Eme1217 (Oct 27, 2014)

I am so sorry! Sending positive thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sending prayers.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

That is terrible news. :sad: My prayers are with them. Thanks for keeping us updated DA. Nothing like hearing about something like this to make me realize how small my own problems are.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, it's been a tough day and night in several areas. The Head of the Equine Surgery Dept lost a barn with horses in it on his property, so not only is OSU getting pretty inundated with horses from all over the state, one of THEIR own is dealing with a pretty big mess and some loss.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

When I heard that tornadoes were hitting OK I was wondering how everyone there was faring. So sad to hear about the devastation. I wish I could be there to help, they can use every little bit they can get. If a fund is set up, I would definitely contribute. That's a really tuff hit to take. Keeping Cheri and her family in my thoughts.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've asked if there's a fund, if they would accept anything, if there's anything they particularly need right now or do they even need $$$? I got word that one of the people I'm talking to spent the afternoon with Cherie and she said, "She appreciates everything.".


----------



## GracelynHorseLover (May 6, 2016)

Oh my! Sending prayers!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Prayer up from here.

Please keep us updated on their well-being and any needs they might have.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

oh my goodness, I have had to be away a couple of days and got such a shock to hear this news. I can barely imagine the terror of a tornado. My thoughts are with Cherie and family, and I hope everyone and all the animals come through ok. I wish I could be of more practical help. Sending love and prayers


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Prayers and positive thoughts for Cherie. Such a devastating thing to have to go through.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I just talked with DbArabians. He has had strong health problems, so can't go help, personally. BUT, he said that he could send some hands to help. He is three hours away and has room for horses. He has no electricity, from the same storm, but is charging his phone in his truck.

If you get any news, or have contact info for Cherie, please post or PM me, and I can pass it on.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Latest update: 

"Okay wanted to post an update on Pete and Cheri Wolfe. They got the horses that needed the care to OSU and although they have some healing to do, none appear life threatening!! The containers were delivered today so we have started filling them. We got one for Pete and Cheri and one for Terry and his family. Many people may have seen Cheri on the local and national news as she was interviewed by many. They determined that it was an F4 tornado that hit them directly. They do have insurance on the houses, but none on all the fencing so that is a blessing. We were able to go through the house and she was able to get all of her official horse papers and many other things she needed. One of the barns burned down what had not blown away and still there are vehicles, tanks, and debris everywhere. Now comes the physical labor of cleaning up the pastures, repairing fences etc. so that she can get her many horses home in and give them a safe environment. It appears that we may have a trailer that they can bring to the property to stay in until they are able to rebuild. So things are starting to take shape. Thank you for the many prayers God is blessing them through this tough process, but please keep them coming as this is going to be a long tough road. Thank you everyone!!! God Bless"

PM I received about the funds: 

"Someone had posted a challenge to raise funds and I think they were just sending checks or money orders to her PO BOX."

If you'd like to send something PM me and I'll give you her PO Box info.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> I just talked with DbArabians. He has had strong health problems, so can't go help, personally. BUT, he said that he could send some hands to help. He is three hours away and has room for horses. He has no electricity, from the same storm, but is charging his phone in his truck.
> 
> If you get any news, or have contact info for Cherie, please post or PM me, and I can pass it on.


Sending you a pm.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

This is horrible! I hope everything will turn out alright.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers. We lost our house during hurricane Frances so I know what it is like. A tornado hit our neighborhood at a diagonal line. Missed my barn completely but directly hit the house. My neighbors had a brand new barn they had just finished building and it was gone. Another neighbor had their back porch flipped over on top of the roof.

Fortunately we had evacuated south to Miami and brought all the animals with us. Everyone was very kind to us, after having gone through Hurricane Andrew they could relate. We had complete strangers offering us a place to keep our horse.

A few weeks later hurricane Jeanne came through and took out our remaining fences. 

Insurance fully covered our losses. We had some kind strangers donate fencing. A friend borrowed us a trailer to live in until we got back on our feet. The worst part was waiting on that insurance money, as they were back logged with claims. Luckily we just happened to know someone who built houses for a living and he bumped us to the top of the list. 

It brought out the best in people as there was this tremendous outpouring of support from friends, neighbors and even complete strangers. Even my school raised money and donated it to the hardest hit families.

Cherie, if you read this, it will get better. The cleanup takes months and months, but it does get cleaned up. We had several downed trees, fences to repair, roof materials were splattered everywhere... We did it. It just takes time.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Prayers sent for Cherie, her family and her animals. How horrible for all of them. I cannot imagine!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Terrible news. Cherie has always been helpful to folks in here. Praying for her and all the folks there.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Latest update:
> 
> "Okay wanted to post an update on Pete and Cheri Wolfe. They got the horses that needed the care to OSU and although they have some healing to do, none appear life threatening!! The containers were delivered today so we have started filling them. We got one for Pete and Cheri and one for Terry and his family. Many people may have seen Cheri on the local and national news as she was interviewed by many. They determined that it was an F4 tornado that hit them directly. They do have insurance on the houses, but none on all the fencing so that is a blessing. We were able to go through the house and she was able to get all of her official horse papers and many other things she needed. One of the barns burned down what had not blown away and still there are vehicles, tanks, and debris everywhere. Now comes the physical labor of cleaning up the pastures, repairing fences etc. so that she can get her many horses home in and give them a safe environment. It appears that we may have a trailer that they can bring to the property to stay in until they are able to rebuild. So things are starting to take shape. Thank you for the many prayers God is blessing them through this tough process, but please keep them coming as this is going to be a long tough road. Thank you everyone!!! God Bless"
> 
> ...



Such a terrible thing to have to go through, but it's a miracle they all (including the animals) made it through.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Praying for all of the tornado victims.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I just got off the phone with Cherie and told her that we are all thinking of her. She says "Keep the thoughts and prayers coming, they are appreciated".

Right now as you can imagine she is still trying to organize her thoughts of where to begin rebuilding. She knows of the facebook page and fund that was set up and says thank-you to everyone. 

Priorities right now are housing as she needs to be on the property to care for the horses and fencing, as most of the fences were completely destroyed. They have managed to prop a few up to keep everyone contained, but that is temporary and iffy at best. 

As of the moment she says she has lots of help, but as happens in disasters like this, over time, people need to get back to their lives and she may need more hands on help in the near future. 

The horse that had an eye injury was her breeding stallion. He broke his orbital socket and may lose that eye. She has several others that they are worried may have fractures elsewhere, but they still don't know for sure.

For now she has canceled all of her trail riding business and doesn't know if or when she will be able to get that back up and running, but the important thing is that she and all of her family are uninjured and safe and for that she is most thankful!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Awesome, nothing like hearing it straight from the "horses mouth" so to speak! I'm glad you were able to speak with her.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> I just got off the phone with Cherie and told her that we are all thinking of her. She says "Keep the thoughts and prayers coming, they are appreciated".
> 
> Right now as you can imagine she is still trying to organize her thoughts of where to begin rebuilding. She knows of the facebook page and fund that was set up and says thank-you to everyone.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear that she and her family are uninjured and safe! Hopefully the horses will turn out ok as well.

Thank you for for letting us know.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you for the updates:wink: Cheri Sending Prayers for strength in this tragedy. We are so grateful that you weren't hurt & for the people that have be there to help you. Thinking of you ... cyber (((hugs)))


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Sending all my love and prayers !


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Cheri and her family!! One of my uncle's house got hit by the April 27th 2011 tornadoes, so I know the feeling.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I just saw this thread... I can't imagine what Cheri and her family are going through. I watched the weather and news all day long that day about those terrible tornadoes, and live-streamed KFOR (OK tv station) on my computer, the tornadoes were especially awful that day. I saw the news footage of Cheri and her farm and her horses, at the time I was not aware that it was Cheri from the forum, omg my heart just breaks for her. Sending prayers to Cheri and her family, and to her horses.


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

I just saw this post as well! Prayers for Cheri and her family. I'm in Oklahoma and have helped with cleanup from far too many tornadoes (including Moore and Joplin)  my mom survived an ef4 as a child. Indescribable destruction and mess. Even the trees aren't spared, so nothing ever seems the same.
I'll be watching for updates and needs.

Thank you @Dreamcatcher Arabians for posting this. My heart breaks for them. So grateful for no injuries to the family, but I know it will be a long road.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm sick to my stomach just thinking of the devastation. Thoughts and prayers to the Wolfe family (2 and 4 leggeds included). I wish I were closer to do some hands on help getting order restored.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Cheri, hope you all managed to get back on your feet soon! Thoughts are with you


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

Prayers for peace, comfort and strength. It is a devastating time for sure when you've been through this kind of destruction. Bless their hearts.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

*Update*

Update: Electricity was restored yesterday but still no phone or internet. They are going to have to put one of her mares down as she has an infection in the bone. They are trying to keep her going with antibiotics as long as they can since she has an 11 day old foal who still needs momma. 

Her stud will survive the eye socket fracture but the pain medication he has been on caused an impactation colic, which appears it has cleared, but they are still guarded and will be weaning off the medications. 

OSU is willing to keep the horses at their facilities as long as their Disaster Relief fund holds out. Cherie says she is so thankful for all they have done for her and the horses. 

Because her house was older, the insurance company downgraded how much they were willing to reimburse for damages and she says it will not be enough to rebuild what they had. Someone has donated a used FEMA trailer which was gutted and they are going to refurbish it as best they can to live on property near the horses. For now, they have a few things in a shipping container and sleep down the road at a neighbor’s house. 

Her husband had many tools in the barn, compressors, welders among other things that she said flew away and also will not be covered. 

They are still trying to get fencing back up, none of which was covered by insurance.

The tornado winds were officially clocked at 260 mph! 

On the brighter side, a few of her mares have sold and she managed to buy an old trailer so that she can at least transport the horses. One of her ruined trailers they think they may be able to remove the top and salvage the bottom as a flat bed. She has someone coming today to try to right an old truck that they think also might still be drivable.

She still sounds in good spirits but things are very rough and it will be a long time before things feel good again. Like she said from here on out she will think of time, as before the tornado and after. 

Please continue to keep her in your thoughts this is far from over for her.


----------



## my horse (May 23, 2013)

Thank-you for the update. I can't imagine how hard that must be for them. I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> . . . Because her house was older, the insurance company downgraded how much they were willing to reimburse for damages and she says it will not be enough to rebuild what they had. Someone has donated a used FEMA trailer which was gutted and they are going to refurbish it as best they can to live on property near the horses. For now, they have a few things in a shipping container and sleep down the road at a neighbor’s house.
> 
> Her husband had many tools in the barn, compressors, welders among other things that she said flew away and also will not be covered. . .


??? So presumably for years they have paid insurance for X amount on a house of an agreed (by insurance co) capital value (A), but now they want to say the house is not worth that amount? At what time did they advise Cherie that she was paying too much insurance and that they no longer thought the house was of (A) value but should be (B) value for which the premium should now be Y.? 

They think its ok to take the premium and then not pay out? Is it worth getting legal advice?

What was the wording for covering the tools etc? (Not that I need to know, just to look at that for their benefit)


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Found this. If I'm not supposed to post it or something, mods please remove it. Just thought others would like to see the damage... it is astronomical :sad:

Horses go airborne in Murray County tornado

My heart and prayers are definitely going out to Cherie and her family and her horses too.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Just so heartbreaking. Thanks for the update. I can't even imagine what they are going through


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, I don't know how I missed this, my thoughts and prayers are surely with them.


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Found out now, sending my prayers to Cherie, family and animals
So sorry about the mare :-(


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Same here.....don't know how I missed this......

I'd like to do something.....anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Without sounding insulting what about a go fund ? To help with expenses etc?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Just stumbled on this. How awful!
I was wondering why Cheri has not been to HF lately, and thought her arthritis must be acting up
Yes, Prayers and sympathy coming from me also.
Only experienced a tornado once. Very scary. It went through the north end of our land, thank God, and not on the south side, where our buildings are
There is the feeling of helplessness, as you head for the cellar, wondering what will happen to the horses, esp as Smilie and Charlie were in the barn
Please keep us up dated, Dreamcatcher


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Cheri sent me a few pictures of the aftermath and gave me permission to post them: 









This is the Mare that is at OSU








this is a 10 wheel dumptruck laying on its side next to what is left of a 35x50 foot shop building









this is one of her stock trailers and the sheet metal is the top of a 16 foot Butler grain bin








she didn't say what this is but it looks like maybe another trailer








this is a sooner 6 horse show trailer, the top is wrapped around a tree


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

If she needs a temporary place to put her horses, and doesn't mind they're in with cattle, I might be able to help. It's just a barbed wire fields, but when you've no where else to go.. I'm an Okie too. Hit hard myself. Compassion. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

She is actually alright for places to put her horses, there were immediate neighbors (also horse people) who stepped in to help directly afterward. Now it is a matter of trying to put the pieces of her life and businesses back together. Thank-you for the offer though.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Rainaisabelle said:


> Without sounding insulting what about a go fund ? To help with expenses etc?


The only problem with those "Go Fund" things is that they take a heafty percentage when the actual people in need could use it.


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

Just saw this  Keeping her and her loved ones in my thoughts.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

@Reiningcatsanddogs any recent updates?


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

No. Nothing recent. 

I am planning to take a drive up and bring her a few useful things I have gathered, but my truck needs a new fuel pump and my son is a mechanic so he was going to put that in for me...sometimes the price of having free labor is that you have to wait. 

I'll give her a call this week to see how she is doing and then let y'all know.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

This past sundays sermon was on why bad things happen to good people.

Still, this is just heartbreaking.

I hope she's able to find something positive in all this as it's just daunting. Where do you start when something like this happens?


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

gunslinger said:


> This past sundays sermon was on why bad things happen to good people.
> 
> Still, this is just heartbreaking.
> 
> I hope she's able to find something positive in all this as it's just daunting. Where do you start when something like this happens?


Sometimes tragedies give you a new perspective. It can really make you look around and go "Meh. Just stuff. The people who are irreplaceable are safe." 

I don't know if I mentioned this but Cherie's son, his wife and their children live on the same piece of property with Cherie and her husband. Their house was also rendered unlivable by the storm, the house was moved off of its foundation and the roof caved in spots. 

Be assured that she was very positive in that no one was hurt or killed the rest can be rebuilt given time. She was very thankful that they had installed the storm shelter last year (which she insisted be by her son's house) and that they had enough warning to all get to safety.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My aunt & uncle's farm was completely (except for the chicken coop) devastated by a tornado back in the 70's. She was at work when it hit and she coped with the loss fairly well. My uncle, on the other hand, was home at the time and hadn't even gotten all the way down the basement steps when it hit and although physically he was uninjured it was almost like he was in a state of shock for the rest of his life. I had spent a lot of time playing in their huge old barn (the kind with hewn beams that were pegged, not nailed) and it got turned into toothpicks. Dead pigs hanging in the trees pierced on a limb. It's a terrible thing to see let alone experience.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

How terrible JC. Sounds like your uncle suffered a sort of shell-shock like the war veterans. So devastating, I can't begin to imagine.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anyone got any updates on how Cherie and family are managing now?


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Any word From Cherie, or updates on how they're faring going into winter?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> Any word From Cherie, or updates on how they're faring going into winter?


So glad you revived this thread, I too would love to know how they're doing.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Me too. Just now seeing this.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

One of the Moderating team was keeping in touch so I'll ask her if she knows.
This seems to be their site which is easy enough to find by anyone doing a search so I don't think I'm breaking any forum rules by posting it here
My blog ? Just another WordPress site


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

No recent news on the website. not that I found at any rate. I hope all is well and everyone is recovering, animal and human alike.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh goodness that's horrible. I hope they are okay.  Both animals & the people, that's just terrible. Such a shame.  Hopefully we can get an update soon.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

So horrible... What a loss they have been through. Feel terrible for them


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I sure miss Cheri on the forum. I hope this Christmas is a good one for her, her family and all their animals.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Any word on how Cherie and family are doing? Been over a year, Hope they are doing alright. I sure miss her straight to the point insights here on horse forum.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The Moderating team haven't heard anything from her since the first few weeks of the tornado attack. One of the team did get in touch with her at the time.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

This thread's quite old now....any word from Cheri?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> This thread's quite old now....any word from Cheri?


I saw a post from her on Facebook not long ago, advertising some horses they had for sale. Sounds like they're doing ok but very scaled back from what they had been doing. I have not 'spoken' with her and rarely see her on FB.


----------

